# Macro of Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis flowers



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I actually searched google for a while to see if I could find any other pictures, and I really couldn't. I had just started my tank a few days ago, doing emerged dry start for my iwagumi style tank, and i noticed tiny flowers on my LB. Heres the macro:


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup nice pics did you end up sending them to Cavan?


----------

